# NCV MILKED



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

Hi All NOOB HERE 

So i brought a 100 ml 6mg nic of ncv milked yesterday and im getting no flavor at all tried fresh coil tried on a friends device and there is very little to no flavor .

never had this flavor before so i have no idea what it even meant to taste like but as i mentioned im getting almost zero flavor .

Is it just me or have a got a bad batch ?

Please if some one who has tried it tell me if it has a very light flavor or am i just loosing my mind ?


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi All NOOB HERE
> 
> So i brought a 100 ml 6mg nic of ncv milked yesterday and im getting no flavor at all tried fresh coil tried on a friends device and there is very little to no flavor .
> 
> ...


It is quite a subtle flavour, but it gets more pronounced over time. It was one of the first liquids I tried when I quit smoking and I couldn't taste it at all back then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi All NOOB HERE
> 
> So i brought a 100 ml 6mg nic of ncv milked yesterday and im getting no flavor at all tried fresh coil tried on a friends device and there is very little to no flavor .
> 
> ...


Honestly i have never been able to really taste the flavour. it just always seemed to taste like sweet milk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> It is quite a subtle flavour, but it gets more pronounced over time. It was one of the first liquids I tried when I quit smoking and I couldn't taste it at all back then.


Dude hahaha i swear when i responded i was the first reply haha quick fingers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

Thanks for the quick answers i see so its not just me i just wish that the sales guy would have told me that before i got it because im really not enjoying this at all


----------



## E.T. (11/5/16)

Yes I had the same issue when i first tried it. I alos have the 6mg. if you can just put it on the shelf for a couple of weeks (it is a real pain but is really worked for me) then try it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Dude hahaha i swear when i responded i was the first reply haha quick fingers


Lol! Yeah I've done that before, but ended up looking like a nob just copying the post above me! At least here yours was a little different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/16)

You could just add a strawberry flavour too it. Youd get a nice strawberry cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

well this sucks blew my last budget for vaping for the month on this but thanks for the suggestions will deff give them a try .


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> well this sucks blew my last budget for vaping for the month on this but thanks for the suggestions will deff give them a try .


Put an add up for a juice swap in the classifieds. That's a great juice so you should have some luck in swapping/selling it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (11/5/16)

Its an almost non existent flavor for me. Try mixing with another breakfast or fruit flavor. I am vaping it with opus overture 50/50. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (11/5/16)

Milked one of my favourite of all time but I vape 3mg so maybe the 6 is taking over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (11/5/16)

Same l thing with me, absolutely no flavour at all. It's a shame actually coz I also want to taste what others taste that rave about this juice haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

its sad actually it smells great but i cant taste anything oh well atleast i know for next time


----------



## Vapington (11/5/16)

Hey all !

Milked can be on the subtle side especially in lower powered or starter kit commercial tanks. It needs to be ideally dripped or used in an RTA/higher wattage sub-ohm tank. May I ask what setup you are using Milked in @xstrid3rx ? Sorry you aren't enjoying it, but I will try improve your experience based on your setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75 (11/5/16)

Vapington said:


> Hey all !
> 
> Milked can be on the subtle side especially in lower powered or starter kit commercial tanks. It needs to be ideally dripped or used in an RTA/higher wattage sub-ohm tank. May I ask what setup you are using Milked in @xstrid3rx ? Sorry you aren't enjoying it, but I will try improve your experience based on your setup.



Never crossed my mind :dorf: theres flavor now .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (11/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> Never crossed my mind :dorf: theres flavor now .



Thats a great setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

Hi Thanks for the response @Vapington im using a vtc mini with melo 2 tank i tried both the ni Coil with tc and the .3 ohm normal coils both i couldn't taste anything i vape on the standard coils at 25-30 watts and on temp 230 cel with 30 watts . both had the same results.
i think its just a case of some people can taste it where others cannot ....


----------



## sideshowruki (11/5/16)

I cant say that I agree with anything said in this thread 

Milked is my all time favourite juice, but as @Vapington said, give it powaaaaaa!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (11/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> its sad actually it smells great but i cant taste





xstrid3rx said:


> Hi Thanks for the response @Vapington im using a vtc mini with melo 2 tank i tried both the ni Coil with tc and the .3 ohm normal coils both i couldn't taste anything i vape on the standard coils at 25-30 watts and on temp 230 cel with 30 watts . both had the same results.
> i think its just a case of some people can taste it where others cannot ....



up the wattage and temp alot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (11/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi Thanks for the response @Vapington im using a vtc mini with melo 2 tank i tried both the ni Coil with tc and the .3 ohm normal coils both i couldn't taste anything i vape on the standard coils at 25-30 watts and on temp 230 cel with 30 watts . both had the same results.
> i think its just a case of some people can taste it where others cannot ....



Could I ask you to try it at a higher wattage? I think the 0.3 Ohm coils can go up to 80W if I am not mistaken. Give it a go at say 45-50W and let me know what you get? If you on 6mg it might give a bit of a throat hit but flavour should be improved!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

Vapington said:


> Could I ask you to try it at a higher wattage? I think the 0.3 Ohm coils can go up to 80W if I am not mistaken. Give it a go at say 45-50W and let me know what you get? If you on 6mg it might give a bit of a throat hit but flavour should be improved!


Awesome i will give it a go ive already mixed half with some left over i had but once ive emptied the tank i will fill it up and give it a go and will let you know thanks again for the input


----------



## phanatik (11/5/16)

had the problem initially but in my case it's meeeee!
When i vape creamy/milky juices, after a while i cannot taste it and need to move to something else.
But Milked is always in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (11/5/16)

Milked does extremely well at higher wattages and with a quick ramp up time. 
My first experience was with dual claptons and I wasn't getting much flavour. Changed to 26g kanthal, fired at around 60w and then it came alive. After that, I was hooked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

@Vapington so I gave it a try but I cant go any higher than 35 watt with out almost dying lol .it does add a little more flavour but still cant really taste much.

I guess it was just not meant for me .....

@phanatik I wish I had the cash flow to build up a rotation but sadly its month to month on juice for me .

@SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa I wish I had the time and patience also budget to get into building my own but time and money is not on my side :'(

thanks for all the advice guys it does help allot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

Harley Vaper said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I f you are in JHB or PTA, I have some tobacco flavours that


i think your message was cut off sorry .

im in boksburg and transport can sometimes be a problem but im already mixed half with some left over juice i had ... So will see how it goes


----------



## jprossouw (11/5/16)

I've tried different builds, fused clapton, fused staged clapton, kanthal, nichrome80. From 45w to 120w. Nothing. Must just be unlucky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (11/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> @Vapington so I gave it a try but I cant go any higher than 35 watt with out almost dying lol .it does add a little more flavour but still cant really taste much.
> 
> I guess it was just not meant for me .....
> 
> ...



The problem is you need 50+ W I would imagine with that tank to really get the flavour out but at 6mg it's obviously too strong for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (11/5/16)

Vapington said:


> The problem is you need 50+ W I would imagine with that tank to really get the flavour out but at 6mg it's obviously too strong for you


yeah I used to vape 18 but that was more than 6 months ago .... Just an idea maybe if it become more popular I think watt ratings should be recommend on the juice labels or something to rate the flavours strength so that if the resellers are not aware or forget to mention to the customers that at least they can see for themselves it could avoid some blaming .... Im not upset or anything it just would have been nice to know before I filled my tank and had to start wondering what was going on ....

but like I said its just an idea

I am still somewhat a noob so please forgive my ignorance if its showing lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (11/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> yeah I used to vape 18 but that was more than 6 months ago .... Just an idea maybe if it become more popular I think watt ratings should be recommend on the juice labels or something to rate the flavours strength so that if the resellers are not aware or forget to mention to the customers that at least they can see for themselves it could avoid some blaming .... Im not upset or anything it just would have been nice to know before I filled my tank and had to start wondering what was going on ....
> 
> but like I said its just an idea
> 
> I am still somewhat a noob so please forgive my ignorance if its showing lol


Don't get discouraged too quickly. Give the juice some time to steep as well, also build up slowly to higher wattages. It does take some time to get used to it and adapt. It goes quite quick as well. 20 - 30W for me 2 months ago, now I rarely ever go lower than 45 - 60W, depending on the flavor. Some flavors just need a lot of power to really shine. But take some time, learn where that sweet spot is for you, take it up 5 or 10 watts every day or 2 and then next thing you know, the flavor is at an all new height

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (12/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> @Vapington so I gave it a try but I cant go any higher than 35 watt with out almost dying lol .it does add a little more flavour but still cant really taste much.
> 
> I guess it was just not meant for me .....
> 
> ...


If you do find yourself in a position where you have the resources, give Milked another go with the recommended setups. You won't regret it, I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kilherza (12/5/16)

@xstrid3rx have u tired ANML LOOPER?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza (12/5/16)

but none the less milked is good i used it up on my velocity

Reactions: Like 1


----------

